# Where can I find trigger signal on the 2.7t?



## O.Ramone (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello people.
I have a 2.7t engine from a 1999 S4, that I want to use in my Audi 90 Coupe. But I`m wondering where I can find trigger signal on the engine to the EMS, does it have a 60-2 trigger wheel inside?
Because, in the middle of the engine block, at the left side, there are a hole that looks very similar to where a VR sensor could fit. Is there a trigger wheel on the inside??


----------



## O.Ramone (Jan 9, 2010)

Don`t anybody know anything about this?


----------



## billdapart (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (O.Ramone)*

That hole is for a special tool (screw in pin) which holds the crank in place while changing the timing belt. It serves no other purpose.


----------

